# Mini-z racing near Chicago



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

Raced near Elmhurst today and just found out that there is also a track in Orland Park. The group "Chicago mini RC" has a $10 arrive and drive program. Great way to try smaller scale on road racing.


----------

